# Having him enjoy HIS bed



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

From the day we brough Kian home 8 months ago he had a bed. He enjoyed it for about 3 weeks, then he started to dig into it and then pick it up and thrash it around. Now the cat uses it as her bed.... go figure.

So as he got older and he settled a little : we decided to buy him another bed... he loved it.... for 2 days, then the behaviour he exhibited shortly after we brought him home started again with this new bed.

How can we get him to enjoy HIS bed and recognize that it shouldn't be something he should dig and grab and try to tear apart? I have even gotten to the point of laying beside it and showing him that it's fine. If he is SUPER tired he may settle in it but for the most part he just wants to destroy it.

Any advise would be appreciated.... those things aren't cheap.

Thanks.


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi we brought Purdey a large rectangle shape bean bag type bed (you can wash the outer cover) you know the ones?? anyway she was very reluctant at first that was until the kids and myself was using it in front the tv so figure because it had all our scents put on it she felt it belonged to us/her or she just didn't want us to have the comfi bed? either way its all hers now and has been for the last five months  if ya can't fit in the bed maybe sleep on one of the blanket he uses then place in the bed you get the picture... hope it helps


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Catan's beds seem to have a 'shelf life'. They're only good for so long. He will sleep on them but he will also dig in them, attack and pounce on them. We bought him a new one for Christmas which I had locked up in my closet. A couple of times he saw it and tried to bring it out and I would stop him and put it back. Now he seems to think this new bed is still forbidden and is always trying to tear at it or carry it off to another room. It's very funny. He treats the new one like a chew toy and goes back to the old one to sleep.

Something similar happened with a chew toy once. Catan got a hold of it before I wanted him to have it. When I did give it to him he would always run off into another room with it and stand and wait as if he knew we were coming to get it from him.


----------

